# 2 stroke Mercury electric start conversion



## FlyWrecker

I am considering purchasing new 25hp Merc Sea Pro. The motor is pull start only. I would like to have both pull and electric start. The dealer says they don't make a electric start kit....

Do you experts know if there is a electric start conversion kit for a 25hp Mercury Sea Pro?

tks


----------



## Dillusion

I have done it...

This guy did it here: http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18085&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90

You will need the starter, flywheel ring gear, solenoid, starter button harness, starter button housing, and misc wiring.


----------



## HaMm3r

Thanks Matty, that's my conversion you referenced. 

Fly Wrecker, you don't need a conversion kit as long as you understand how things are supposed to be wired up. Basically, it's just a couple of switches wired together. I recommend you gather up the part numbers you need for all the major components and then watch ebay and CL. You can save yourself a ton of $$ that way.


----------



## FlyWrecker

> you don't need a conversion kit as long as you understand how things are supposed to be wired up.


Thanks for your help....I'm probably over my head, Lol. I might be calling for HELP in a couple months...

I am very glad to know that it is possible.


----------



## Dillusion

> Thanks Matty, that's my conversion you referenced.
> 
> Fly Wrecker, you don't need a conversion kit as long as you understand how things are supposed to be wired up. Basically, it's just a couple of switches wired together. I recommend you gather up the part numbers you need for all the major components and then watch ebay and CL. You can save yourself a ton of $$ that way.


Yep, you da man!


----------



## jschilli

Boy I'd like to do this to my 40hp Johnson


----------



## snookman

We are the sellers of the sea pro engines.
To convert the motors to electric start or remote you will have to get the parts from Tohatsu. It is possible I have had customers do this.


----------



## jschilli

What's the reason for replacing the flywheel?


----------



## HaMm3r

> What's the reason for replacing the flywheel?


I didn't replace the flywheel, I added the ring gear to it. Pull start motors don't come with the ring gear that has the teeth which the gear on the starter needs to spin the motor.

I bought an old, cheap flywheel so I could remove the ring gear from it and move it to my newer flywheel. Saved almost $100 that way.


----------



## jschilli

OK. I believe mine has the ring gear with teeth. I'll post a pic to.confirm


----------



## jschilli

Here's a link to what mine looks like

http://www.marineengine.com/parts/part_details.php?pnum=OMC0584261&ptype=&Engine=&Model=


----------



## nickw310771

HaMm3r said:


> Thanks Matty, that's my conversion you referenced.
> 
> Fly Wrecker, you don't need a conversion kit as long as you understand how things are supposed to be wired up. Basically, it's just a couple of switches wired together. I recommend you gather up the part numbers you need for all the major components and then watch ebay and CL. You can save yourself a ton of $$ that way.


Hi

Have you got any more info on what you did / required etc - my 2 stroke has the ring gear and I would like to attempt it also
TIA
Nick


----------

